# About BSNL's New Self-Care Portal!



## sameer.pur (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone succeeded on using this service?
I am from Bhilwara, Rajasthan with 500C Plan.
On *data.bsnl.in* following address was listed for Jaipur.

```
*selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in
```

It asked me for registration and asked about consumer id.
It has only 10 digit field but mine is 11 digits.
And somehow I entered my cons. id (first ten/last ten) and registered.
Then it said an agent would confirm and mail will be sent.
I got a mail today and it leads to someone else's account.

I am pretty confused, so please can anyone tell me what portal to use to view my usage detail.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 10, 2010)

Try using this portal


----------



## sameer.pur (Jun 10, 2010)

^ Problem loading page. Even data.bsnl.co.in and bsnl.co.in aren't working right now.
Will try later once more.


----------



## sameer.pur (Jun 11, 2010)

^^ That link redirected me to www.bsnl.co.in

Meanwhile I tried *bbusage.bsnl.in/ & registered my cell no.
I have got a SMS from it and it says weekly alert too, but Web Client from this site isn't working.


----------

